# New Xikar Lighters



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Got the email, & thought I'd just go ahead & post the pics of the new Xikar lighters.:dude:

I really dig the Crossover!:bowdown: Jeez!!! Looks like I'm going to get another lighter sooner than I thought!:biggrin1: Says it uses a "Flower Jet Flame"... Definitely gonna check it out... Sounds pretty cool.

Also a new lighter for some you boy's that prefer to partake of the pipe!

Here's the linky --> Lighters


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

Nice lighters from Xikar, I like the Nautilus!!!

The crossover is nice too, but what I want to know is, "WTF is a flower-jet flame" ?!?


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

I like the Xikar Trezo , one of the best I have seen !

YouTube - Xikar Trezo & Cigar << Click


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thats what I want, the trezo


----------



## Kosfa (Aug 20, 2009)

I keep looking at the Trezo, but I always end up telling myself that with three flames and that small cylindar, I'll end up having to fill it every day! Anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

Kosfa said:


> I keep looking at the Trezo, but I always end up telling myself that with three flames and that small cylindar, I'll end up having to fill it every day! Anyone have any experience with it?


I light my cigars by toasting them for a minute or two (depending on RG). The Trezo will last me about 5 or 6 cigars per refill. When using my JetLite I get about twice as many cigars per tank. The Trezo is a very nice lighter but I find myself using the JetLite more and more.

.


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

Kosfa said:


> I keep looking at the Trezo, but I always end up telling myself that with three flames and that small cylindar, I'll end up having to fill it every day! Anyone have any experience with it?


The link that I posted on YouTube , the Trezo was on high just to show what it can do , I use it at about half way and get about 20 lite's from it on a 52 RG cigar :ss
I also carry in my car a small butane canister for back up if I am going someplace that I might be smoking cigars all day , like sitting at a car show ..
When I am home I use a Culinary Torch and it will last forever , something like this :








​


----------



## xikar-cl (Apr 5, 2007)

defcon3 said:


> Nice lighters from Xikar, I like the Nautilus!!!
> 
> The crossover is nice too, but what I want to know is, "WTF is a flower-jet flame" ?!?


The Crossover's flame is a single jet, but it has 6 inlets surrounding the jet allowing the flame to have a "flower" appearance. It looks great, and I think you will enjoy it when you see it.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

XIKAR said:


> The Crossover's flame is a single jet, but it has 6 inlets surrounding the jet allowing the flame to have a "flower" appearance. It looks great, and I think you will enjoy it when you see it.


When are these going to be available Jacob?

Thanks for the info on the Crossover's flame! Sounds very cool!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Randy_LL (Aug 29, 2009)

my wife gave me the Trezo for valentines day this year and i love it ,, i do fill it up a few times a week bot its well worth it,,, best gift ever


----------



## bologna.com (Aug 28, 2009)

I've had a Lucienne for a coupla months now and it's groovy.

doubleyewdoubleyewdoubleyewdot lucienne dotcom /lighters-torch-lighters dotaichteeEmmelll, don't know a thing about the rest of them but I have #1080 and it's been serving me well.


----------



## bologna.com (Aug 28, 2009)

I have the Xikar titanium slicer and it's great...


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

XIKAR said:


> The Crossover's flame is a single jet, but it has 6 inlets surrounding the jet allowing the flame to have a "flower" appearance. It looks great, and I think you will enjoy it when you see it.


WOW!!!

I thought it may have been a misprint on the Xikar site and posed the flower-jet question in jest... But thanks for breaking that down and sounds very unique!!! Now I want to see it in action!!!

I just posted on another thread in the accessories section about your proactive service here at puff.com, and that sold me on the Xi cutter. Soon to follow is the 007 punch, and then one of your lighters...

Xikar should be proud of your work ethics!!!

Thanks again Jacob!!!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

defcon3 said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> I thought it may have been a misprint on the Xikar site and posed the flower-jet question in jest... But thanks for breaking that down and sounds very unique!!! Now I want to see it in action!!!
> 
> ...


I want one of those too Def.:nod: I have a Vector puch on my keychain now, but that 007 makes a bigger hole that a p0rn stars!!!:lol:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Man I really want one of these now. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Randy_LL (Aug 29, 2009)

i have the enegma and love it but im hoping that my wife gets me the havana set lighter,cuter and cases


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> I want one of those too Def.:nod: I have a Vector puch on my keychain now, but that 007 makes a bigger hole that a p0rn stars!!!:lol:


ROFL!!!!

^RG Bump...


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

I tried their lighter one time - bought it new - didn't work worth a darn. I know you can send it back - but what a hassle for a piece of junk


----------

